# usa gp3



## Ray Morci (Jan 18, 2008)

would like to convert to batt.and RC, need help or the right place to 
go for more info.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray 

The Ottawa Valley Garden Railroad Society has been using battery/RC for many years. Our website ( www.ovgrs.org ) has a great many writeups on the various things we have tried and how we have converted many locos. Take a look for some ideas. 

Paul Norton is the author of most of these writeups and he frequents this board - Answers to questions from Paul or other MLS members are always near at hand. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

USA does not make a GP3!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They don't, but you can with a chainsaw!


----------

